# Announcement bout me.....



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

This is nothing to do with sports, its just that, im only 12 years old... i still love sports though but, am i still welcome to post in the knick forums. Sorry.....


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

cool.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Im not the Knicks mod but why wouldnt you be?


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Becuz u have to be 13 to join this site I think.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

You're fine buddy, don't worry about it! BIG you a Knick fan and that's a huge plus on this board!! :cheers:


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

See thats why iom a knick and not a net... thanx I feel so loved.....lol... im turning 13 this year so.... :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> *See thats why iom a knick and not a net*... thanx I feel so loved.....lol... im turning 13 this year so.... :biggrin: :banana:


? nets fans welcome all who love their team. why would you think otherwise?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

damn yo, i didnt even know how to read at age 12


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> damn yo, i didnt even know how to read at age 12


I learned how to say F U!


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

mjm1 said:


> ? nets fans welcome all who love their team. why would you think otherwise?



i didnt mean offense to you guys, it's just that when i post in the nets forum, i get dissed like crazy


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> i didnt mean offense to you guys, it's just that when i post in the nets forum, i get dissed like crazy


thats for a different reason, you are a KNICKS fan. you cannot be both on this forum :biggrin:


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

cuz theres so many net fans on here, theres bound to be a couple of *******s there. actually way more then a couple... n their arrogant n annoying.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> cuz theres so many net fans on here, *theres bound to be a couple of *******s there.* actually way more then a couple... n their arrogant n annoying.


  what is your problem constantly attacking fans of the nets


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

cause i can. i like some net fans...like say,petey...but i hate the ones that feel the need to brag and act really immature... and please dont deny their existence.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> cause i can. i like some net fans...like say,petey...but i hate the ones that feel the need to brag and act really immature... and please dont deny their existence.


ohh common now, i didnt mean it that way, i mean, there are mean knicks fans out there , and u dont want to be one of them!! i know u... your a great poster. Dont be the person u hate penny.......


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> cause i can. i like some net fans...like say,petey...but i hate the ones that feel the need to brag and act really immature... and please dont deny their existence.


there are fans like those for all teams and sports.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This thread is going no where fast, because we are way off topic. Time to lock it up.


----------

